# Well thats a first... Cursing... Good or bad??? (Guys)



## Mrs.Webster (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok so possibly TMI... But oh-well. I was in the proccess of giving my hubby his valentines gift. (Oral) And he started cursing at me... At least i think it was at me? Random words b*t*h, f*c*, you name it he said it. And im not really sure if it was a good thing or a bad thing... He didnt exactly feel like small talk afterwards. And now he is sleeping with a smile on his face . So can someone tell me if this is a good thing or bad. Cause im confused. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice of you to give hubby a BJ for Valentines Day.

Did he give you oral as well? Flowers, card, your fav chocolate?

As for swearing, I don't swear much at all. My wife lets it rip worse than I do, potty much she has at times. Bad habit.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Sounds to me like he's decided to experiment with dirty talk. Just wondering where he got the idea from.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes he was having a great time and just let loose. Are you comfortable with it? If not say so. If you are comfortable with it encourage him. Call yourself those dirty names. He will go nuts.

My wife started it a few years ago and it really gets my motor going. Our problem is the vocabulary starting to get a little stale. Not sure what to do. She can already make a porn star blush so can't turn there for ideas. Thought about starting a thread, but big brother will just star them out. 

It is a touchy subject. Some people get really offended by it and think its degrading. If I said the same things outside the bedroom she would probably rack me. If she said them outside the bedroom if would be a real turn off. It just works for us while getting nasty.


----------



## Mrs.Webster (Jan 9, 2013)

His gift to me was a black lab, and a hand drawn card.  Im not much on flowers, chocolates, or anything normal valentines style. Anyways. I didnt mind the cursing, i kinda thought it was funny, giggled a little bit, but continued with what i was doing. Where he got the cursing from, im clueless, but i guess that falls in the trying to change things up a bit. According to him, he didnt cuss at me and he wouldnt do that. Lol. I guess later on down the line we shall see if he does it again??? As long as he dont start swinging or something, he can say whatever he chooses, if thats what trips his trigger.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Battle_Cats (Jun 28, 2012)

From a Christmas Story:

Mother: All right. Now, are you ready to tell me where you heard that word?
Ralphie as Adult: [narrating] Now, I had heard that word at least ten times a day from my old man. *He worked in profanity the way other artists might work in oils or clay. It was his true medium; a master. *


----------

